# Is it possible to breed piebald satins?



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

Is it possible to breed a piebald, long coated satin mouse? I really like long haired, piebald and satin varieties and wondered if it's possible to roll them all in together? I'm sure long haired piebalds would be simple enough to get hold of but I'm not sure how the satin gene would interact with the coat colours.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

it is possible to combine all those genes. Satin will do what it always does to the colours.
It could be a very pretty mouse. I have a plan for sth similar, but haven't started yet. I'd like to try and create a longhaired satin argente, possibly variegated and probably even curly. It'll need a few generations to get all the genes together in one strain, but the result could be pleasing.


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

I was considering breeding curly too. Not from my pet mice though. I am considering breeding mice for ocational show. There is an astrex breeder near me who breeds gorgous curly coat single colour mice to show standard. I just don't want to set myself up for too much at once as it would be my first time breeding show type mice to acheive a goal.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

For showing it might be a difficult variety. Afaik selfs, especially pale selfs have the best chances. 
I'm not a show breeder, so I never took this into consideration.
If you want to show them and not just have them as a personal project, maybe sth more simple would be better.


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

I'd probably breed doves or Irovies for show then and have them as a personal project. I'm not sure I'm playing with a few ideas. Maybe I'll breed the long haired piebald satin as a side project instead. I'm half way there.. I also have a satin male so it's possible.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I've bred doves for showing, I wouldn't advise anyone to take them up! I wrote an article for the National Mouse Club's monthly magazine detailing my tribulations and failure with them; if you're interested you can read it on my website here:
http://www.blackthornmice.co.uk/dovefail.html

For showing, ivories are a much better choice than astrex or dove self 

There are a couple of people here with (or breeding towards) piebald satin longhairs; if you edit your thread title so it isn't so mysterious, you should catch their attention and maybe they'll post some pictures  There are some posted on this thread:
http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=8092&hilit=longhaired+thread


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

Both were very interesting thank you  Astrex I know are much harder and I think better left to someone with more experiance. Although with my pet mice they do have astrex genes in them. I've got quite a curly astrex champaigne buck and both the females have a light curl in them. The other bucks are quite curly too.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I am one of those breeding this variety. I have had some success with the coats, but am finding that the mice tend to be small, and all my bucks so far have terrible heads. Sarah is trying to source a decent satin buck for me in an attempt to improve my line.


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh my gosh... I can't believe how lucky I am!!! 3 satins in one litter. 2 of them piebald and 1 curly coated champaine one slightly curly coat female piebald doe and she is satin!!!! The other piebald is a male. I have a regular champaigne. I am annoyed as I just agreed to place the two piebald males but I'm sure with 2 satin coats I can get a pretty strong satin litter and as they both have piebald genes one being piebald and one having a piebald mother I'm sure I could get a pretty strong satin/curly/piebald litter? I'm not really on top of genetics but I know basics so any advice on what I've said would be great.


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

Gill said:


> I am one of those breeding this variety. I have had some success with the coats, but am finding that the mice tend to be small, and all my bucks so far have terrible heads. Sarah is trying to source a decent satin buck for me in an attempt to improve my line.


Would love to see some pics


----------



## kawmice (Aug 13, 2009)

I also breed piebald and I LOVE them in satin coats. I actually have a young litter of satin pieds now. I also have a black pied satin texel (longhair rex) buck. He is georgeous.

It is definately a challenge to get a good longhair or curly coat. And I also agree that their type typically stays on the smaller side. I have yet to see a pied show type mouse. But I do love the variety.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I had a pet type satin, long haired piebald but she was skinny and small. Pretty though.


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

553869_220021024787427_540312983_n by hesiber, on Flickr

One at the back is the satin piebald astrex doe  I love love love her and she has been named Aura <3


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Mostly I've kept to breeding what my heart desires; I don't show my meeces, so it doesn't matter much. I love the depth that satin gives to a piebald mousie, especially in black. You'd loose a little of this in long hair, but in argente it's interesting to see the undercoat at all the contours, and satin argente, in and of itself, has the most lovely irridescence because of the nature of the hairs, being hollow and somewhat translucent.

In short, I have lots and lots of pied satins in my mousery.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

It's most definitely possible. I guess I was lucky as I started with a long haired satin pied RY. She's not a great example as her long coat got significantly shorter in a few months. She has a long head but I'm not sure that's due to her markings, more so the fact that she's from a pet store. She's also REALLY small. Fully grown she was 20g. Tiniest mouse I've ever owned. Fortunately she's maintained some of that baby weight.


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

Aww bless her. My mice are pet quality mice. I have a satin male, agenete female, black long haired female, chocolate female and my long haired piebald mummy mouse. I also have a champagine male. Both my adult males are getting on a little in age. Around 8 months now. Not sure how long their lines live for. 
All my satin babies are staying with me. The other 2 have a lovely pet home to go to and I have what I think is an argente female with astrex coat. Most of them were very curly!! Quite stunning they are  Aura, Gin, Mocha and Rhys. Have to name them all once i decided I was keeping them


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I really, really, really want a curly-haired mouse. Just putting that out into the universe!


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

They are really lovely. 5 out of 6 babies I have, are curly.


----------

